# Cosmetics of past era



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Anyone remember Beauty Counselor cosmetics? They were sold like Mary Kay but back in the 50's and 60's. 

Could have been earlier. My grandmother sold them and there was a stick perfume, looked like a tube of lipstick only smaller, called Tender Trap. I loved that stuff. It was so "grandma" smelling, ya know? 

I don't know why I thought of this just now. I guess just reminiscing. She had the most fun stuff for a little girl to go through. All the sample lipsticks, and eye shadows, and rouge. Fun memories. 

And the treasure trove in the closet in the back guest bedroom of shoes, and dresses, and fur coats and shawls. 

I can still smell that room. That was where I slept when I spent the night in the winter. The head of the bed was right by a window you could look out of while laying in bed. 

The window looked into the back yard and a huge white birch tree. The yard was just big enough for that tree and a two car garage that faced the alley, and one of every kind of flower that grows up north. 

It was a beautiful little bitty yard in the city.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

remember the Avon "Roses" perfume?? Smelled like a funeral parlor. 
When I was growing up in the 70's, there were coca cola lip sticks in coca cola shaped bottles, Also the pins (brooches) that snapped open with solid perfume inside.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

My cousin bought the local Avon lady's car upon her death. It was years, & I mean several years, before it quit smelling of perfume. It was especially pungent if it sat closed up in the hot sun for any length of time. He took quite a bit of teasing over it, but it was the quitessential little old lady's car that had never been abused at all & ran forever.


----------



## mellba (Oct 15, 2004)

I was around in the 50's but don't remember ever hearing of Beauty Counselor here in GA. What state did you live in?


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

I was around in the 50's, too, but I don't remember Beauty Counselor. I do remember a lot of the Avon fragrances, and also another perfume called Ambush, which my sister and I used to pour on ourselves! We had the perfume, talc powder, and always came out of the bathroom reeking of that scent. Don't know if they still make Ambush or not, as I'm not into perfumes anymore. We also used to use Muguet De Bois (Lillies of the Valley) cologne. My mother always liked Evening in Paris, which I think is a 1940's thing. It came in a distinctive blue bottle.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

upnorthlady said:


> I was around in the 50's, too, but I don't remember Beauty Counselor. I do remember a lot of the Avon fragrances, and also another perfume called Ambush, which my sister and I used to pour on ourselves! We had the perfume, talc powder, and always came out of the bathroom reeking of that scent. Don't know if they still make Ambush or not, as I'm not into perfumes anymore. We also used to use Muguet De Bois (Lillies of the Valley) cologne. My mother always liked Evening in Paris, which I think is a 1940's thing. It came in a distinctive blue bottle.


Ha!! I remember "Ambush" Like you want to "Ambush" your 70's boyfriend LOL
Remember "Enjoli" and "Charlie", and everyones fave, "Tabu"???


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

upnorthlady said:


> My mother always liked Evening in Paris, which I think is a 1940's thing. It came in a distinctive blue bottle.


I have my mother's little Evening in Paris bottle with a tassel. Most scents fade with time, but every time I take a whiff of it, it smells the same. Mom bought it back in the 50s & used it only on special occasions. 

My poor grandmother! We could never think of anything to give her, so when I was a teen I bought her cologne every Christmas. You know, those cute little bottles. The only one I can remember is Wind Song. I loved that & would take a sniff every time I used her bathroom.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I grew up just outside Detroit. Grandmother lived in right on Detroit's door step in River Rouge. Can't imagine anyone on here being from there!! Might as well be downtown Detroit. That was where she sold her cosmetics. Actually, I think she sold it to stay connected with some of her friends. Anyway~~~Shortly after the Ambush era, I fell in love with Tigress. And Emeraude. My first husbands family had a tradition that the first time mother gets a bottle of White Shoulders. I didn't really care for it.


----------



## mellba (Oct 15, 2004)

Upnorthlady I loved Muguet De Bois! First time I'd thought of it in years. Wonder if I'd still like it? Also liked some lemon smelling stuff by Luv, I think. Can't remember what it was called.


----------



## CherieOH (Jun 10, 2005)

I've never heard of Beauty Counselor Cosmetics either. 

I love Tabu, which you can still get. My absolute favorite scent was Avon's Wild Jasmine. I don't usually care for Avon products, but I sure loved that one. I don't understand why they discontinued it.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

beaglebiz said:


> Remember "Enjoli" and "Charlie", and everyones fave, "Tabu"???


Yep - Tabu was another one my sister and I would use besides Ambush. Boy, THAT was some strong, stuff, huh? I also recall using Patchoulli during the hippies era. That was some strong stuff, too, came in a little bottle and just a few drops would make you smell all night long.............to attract all those cute guys, ya know!!


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

mellba said:


> Upnorthlady I loved Muguet De Bois! First time I'd thought of it in years. Wonder if I'd still like it? Also liked some lemon smelling stuff by Luv, I think. Can't remember what it was called.


I remember that one, too. You can get it here:
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=2871833969&ref=pd_sl_14y0qts963_e
It's actually surprising what is still available.
I went and googled Muguet De Bois and it is also still available. As soon as I saw the ad I remembered that as a favorite for a while. 
Remember Jean Nate? That was some horrible stuff.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I remember the stick perfumes...and the little lockets that had the same perfume solid in them. And my grandmother's spare bedroom, where we always stayed when we visited. It was chock full of booksshelves, and the closet held all her open toed shoes, satin things, and the fur coat  By that time grandma couldn't go up the stairs, so Grandpa had to bring her coat or whatever down to her. It always smelled of lavender. 

I don't remember that she had a particular fragrance other than something sweet. Grandpa now..that's totally different. he used old spice, and had this WONDERFUL soapy smell..not oldspice..something else. Round cream colored bars, with something imprinted on them...but they didn't smell like the oldspice cologne. They were more...earthy.

Their bedroom was the REAL treasure chamber, tho.  Grandma had a deep rose pink satin dressing table cover/curtain. And a chair and footstool to match. Her jewelry case was always brimming with shiny things  (grandpa sold high end paste for a living) 

ahhhh...memories. 

I do remember Tabu, Emeraude, some others. My mother liked rose smelling things...I liked Chanel No. 5. Still do.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

so..now you all have me curious..What was the name of the beauty person ??


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

wooohoo!! found them. Vanda Beauty counselor. Started in 1931. Here's the short history from the site:
http://www.vandabeautycounselor.com/history.html


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I saw that when I googled, but the Vanda part threw me. I didn't remember that so didn't look. That has to be the company. I read the history and I know she had done that for years, but not sure how many. She was always trying interesting ways to boost her income. For quit a few years she did laundry for the fire department and ems. Had one of those lovely ironrite ironers in her dining room.
Thanks WisconsinAnn for making me go back and look again! I might look into the product line.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

My mother always used Merle Norman cosmetics. I still remember the way that store smelled, and how it was done up in a dark smoky lavender with racks of lingerie opposite the long showcase of cosmetics. Feather boas and such. I thought it was heavenly!


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Interesting WG. There's a Merle Norman in our little small-town shopping center, right next to a dance studio and a Curves. I've been curious, and maybe I'll check them out. I could use some new goodies.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

I graduated in 1952. My girlfriend never wore perfume, but I still remember what she smelled like.


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

I use to sell Mary Kay and Avon in my other life. I love the people I got to meet. One of my favorite perfumes thru Mary Kay was Elige (hence where I got my name for my email) We still have alot of Avon reps around here. Not as many Mary Kay, the product might be great but prices right now are more than most can afford and thats what I was finding 10 yrs back.Especially with all the dollar stores coming in. 
People didnt go for quality so much as they did price. I have Avon lady who lives the next house up the street. But I notice my animals dont really care what i look like or smell like as long as their taken care of.I remember alot of older women growing up always wore Roses something from Avon. A little dab would do ya all day they must of taken baths in this stuff.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

It is a tradition to get my Mother Tabu for Christmas ..if not the holiday is ruined (along with a box of chocolate covered cherries )This year the task was passed to my sister since my Mother has decided she only has one daughter now (The drama free life is WONDERFUL! for me )
I have worn Wind Song for 30 to 35 yrs ..
I dont care for most all scents on the market ..and most cause either breathing problems or out and out loss of consciousness so I cant walk into a incense shop or be in a mall with those nuts who spray their samples ..

Nothing like coming to and looking up some mans hairy nostrils ..hehehehe

Daughter has gotten me Wind Song for Christmas for many years ...lasts for most of the year ..and now SO usually gets me a small one for my birthday 

I was wearing the Rose perfume from Avon (Mother was a Avon lady ) at age 17 when I was bitten by a dog and had to start the rabies shots because the dog wasn't found in time (later found the dog about half way thru and dog was up to date on all shots ) 
I still to this day can not stand the smell of that perfume ..and I do smell it on older ladies from time to time even today


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

I remember going through Granny's Avon samples when she sold it in the 70's. It was so awesome. I had the best dressed Barbie on the block in full makeup.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Speaking of perfumes, do you all remember "atomizers"? My Mom, and my sister and I had one of these. It had a rubbery ball type thing on the end which was covered with a mesh and had a fancy tassel and you sprayed the perfume all over you with this thing. My Mom also had a fancy cut glass perfume bottle with a glass stopper. She would pour her perfume from the container it originally came in, into this, and then just use the glass stopper to dab bits of perfume on her neck and behind her ears. Some of these glass stoppered bottles were quite elegant with fancy shaped tops, and beautiful cut outs on the sides.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

upnorthlady said:


> Speaking of perfumes, do you all remember "atomizers"? My Mom, and my sister and I had one of these. It had a rubbery ball type thing on the end which was covered with a mesh and had a fancy tassel and you sprayed the perfume all over you with this thing. My Mom also had a fancy cut glass perfume bottle with a glass stopper. She would pour her perfume from the container it originally came in, into this, and then just use the glass stopper to dab bits of perfume on her neck and behind her ears. Some of these glass stoppered bottles were quite elegant with fancy shaped tops, and beautiful cut outs on the sides.


A while ago I was snooping around my grandmother's basement. She has a large packing box full of the fancy perfume bottles. She won't let any one have any of the stuff down there though. I would love to be able to go through that box someday.


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a bottle of beauty counseler lotion and a cologne which are full, a gag gift from a friend who goes to flea markets. I am going to use them in on a shelf which will eventually go over the window in my bathroom. The lotion is separated.
I can remember the "sparkling gold" cologne samples we used to get from the fuller brush man. That stuff reeked!
I think evening in paris was the standard gift for mom and also for grab bags for years. It was cheap and plentiful. I always liked it tho. I know someone who had a evening in paris themed bathroom, with navy towels and silver accessories along with different eop items, it was really neat.
I think a lot of ladies used desert flower and friendship garden too. These came from shulton, who also made old spice.
The aqua net hairspray smell brings back a flood of nostalgia for me too, it was used at our local beauty shop for years, and then it became available for retail and never seemed quite as "elite" after that. Even now, i still picture marilyn's beauty shop whenever i smell it.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

What about Luzier and Merle Norman are they still around?


----------



## country4sooz (Mar 28, 2006)

WOW you brought back some memories lol....my mom always used to wearTabue...I 
thought it stunk lol and Emeraude? My favorite and wish they still made it was by Avon
the cream perfumes Honeysuckle,Roses Roses and Lilac...the creams always stayed with me longer than the sprays.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so glad now that I started this thread. I think every response has brought back a little memory from my child and early adult-hood. What a good feeling!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

I remember getting a bottle of Evening in Paris from my grandma when I was 11. My grandma was in her 80s at the time and she got me mixed up with my sister who was 17. She sent my sister a pencil box with colored pencils in it. :grin: I didn't want to trade with her at first but after I tried it and doused myself with it, I couldn't get rid of it fast enough. We still laugh about that, I just reeked of the stuff.:grin:


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

One of the perfumes I loved as a teen was by Coty I think...it was a compact that contained 2 or 3 different solid scents. My favorite one contained sandalwood and patchouli if I remember correctly...loved it!


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

My dad mentioned that he always loved evening in paris. He also likes Chanel no. 5


----------



## FlagWaver (Aug 30, 2009)

Chanel No. 5 is special my partner gave it to me our first Christmas together. We certainly couldn't afford it but he smelled it on a woman and got up the nerve to ask her what it was.

Does anyone remember Chantilly?


----------



## mellba (Oct 15, 2004)

I keep a bottle of vinegar and water for spot cleaning and I always put a few drops of patchouli oil in it because I love the smell. SIL told me the other day that I smelled like patchouli. She didn't think it was a good thing.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

FlagWaver said:


> Chanel No. 5 is special my partner gave it to me our first Christmas together. We certainly couldn't afford it but he smelled it on a woman and got up the nerve to ask her what it was.
> 
> Does anyone remember Chantilly?



I've been wearing Chantilly for over fifty years!


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a very small Chanel perfume bottle with the original stopper from France bought at a yard sale for 25 cents ..it has a bit of dried perfume in the bottom (solid) ..I took it to someone to just see what it was worth the finial offer before I left was $100...I didnt sell it and intend to enjoy it and my DD can do with it what she wants when I leave this earth ..I also bought at a yard sale a beautiful blue French stoppered perfume bottle for 50 cents that I have been offered $150 for ..but it sets on my window shelf sending out beautiful blue rays of light each morning ....Odd and small bottles draw me at Yard sales and I seem to pick up the good ones that others think of as junk ...


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

I always liked avon hawaiian white ginger too. Also brocade and regence. All from the 60's.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Like Mary Kay because they do not use animal testing and that is worth any price to me.And of course, my daughter is a pink caddie drive and director...so I just might be a bit partial to the company.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I also wore Wind Song, in high school, but before that, Mom started me out with Elizabeth Arden's Bluegrass, a light, young fragrence. I found it on eBay recently and still like it! As for Merle Norman, I actually dated one of the sons of the company's founding family. Merle was the great aunt. Though there was a lot of money, I didn't care to keep the relationship going. I have enjoyed the products over the years - good quality.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

My grandma collected everything, she had hoarding issues. But when I was a kid, before her problems got totally out of hand, I remember her Avon closet. She had just about everything they ever made, including perfumes. The ones she wore were the florals. I remember Roses Roses, Lilac-something, and Raining Violets.

In her china cabinet she had a collection of red glass dishes and goblets and a few serving ware items made by Avon too. I used to think they were so pretty when the sun hit that display case, they looked like they were made out of rubies. I think my mother sold all her stuff in a garage sale when grandma passed away, and a lot just got chucked into the dumpster. I wish I had one of those now to remind me of her and those younger years.


----------



## Square Peg (Dec 20, 2007)

I liked Love's Fresh Lemon too. I really like fresh scents and tend toward something citrus-y. Does anyone remember "My Sin" by Lanvin? I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Square Peg said:


> I liked Love's Fresh Lemon too. I really like fresh scents and tend toward something citrus-y. Does anyone remember "My Sin" by Lanvin? I haven't seen it in years.


Wow, there's another blast from the past and remember the loves people made Loves Baby Soft also, sorta smelled like baby powder.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

No one has mentioned Avon's Sweet Honesty. I would LOVE to find that again. Or that musk that was so popular in the late 70's... can't recall the exact name of it but sometimes I detect it when in public. Jovan, I think? I think the first perfume I ever wore as a young teen was Muguet. 

My absolute favorite perfume was a tiny bottle of Joy I bought years ago. Absolutely exquisite, really an incredible perfume. 

Never cared for the heavy, spicy perfumes. Emeraude smells like WD40 to me.


----------



## FlagWaver (Aug 30, 2009)

Jovan Musk very distinctive and popular scent when I was a teenager.


----------



## Archer11 (Sep 20, 2020)

chickenmommy said:


> Anyone remember Beauty Counselor cosmetics? They were sold like Mary Kay but back in the 50's and 60's.
> 
> Could have been earlier. My grandmother sold them and there was a stick perfume, looked like a tube of lipstick only smaller, called Tender Trap. I loved that stuff. It was so "grandma" smelling, ya know?
> 
> ...


My mom was a Beauty Counselor, she was selling make up right until she got sick in the early 2000.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

My all time favorite was Avon's Cotillion. Yummy. Later on I loved Wind Song and Ambush. DH still is a sucker for Tabu. Which I have plenty of.

But these days my nose is so sensitive to perfume I just don't wear it.


----------

